# New Halfmoon betta - Cellophane marble?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I got my first ever betta! In the last week or so I've spent countless hours researching everything to do with them. Then a few days ago when buying betta food and water conditioner I spotted this guy and couldn't resist getting him! 
At first I had no idea what his coloring was, just that it looked different from any betta I'd seen before. But after reading up on it he seems to be a cellophane marble, and his spots are turquoise and blue. I can't wait to see how his colors change! 

Right now he's in a 10 gallon, filtered tank with a neon tetra, zebra danio, siamese algae eater, and a bamboo shrimp. They actually get along perfectly fine! None of his tankmates have long fins or are aggressive, and they're all quite fast so he never bothers them. 

Here are a few pictures, what do you guys think? I'm thinking of naming him Yue, which means "moon" in Chinese, but I'd love any suggestions.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats one pretty fish you got there


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness he's pretty!


----------



## Eduka (Jul 10, 2012)

He's gorgeous! He looks like a double tail, not half moon...but I'm far from an expert lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Please don't be alarmed if he goes missing one day ... he'll be here, on my desk, being fed all sorts of delicious things. He's gorgeous! Post pics when he marbles


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! My roomates are starting to think I'm a bit crazy for obsessing so much over him. 



Eduka said:


> He's gorgeous! He looks like a double tail, not half moon...but I'm far from an expert lol


I thought he looked like a double tail too, but they charged me the price for a half moon--about $7 more! 



fleetfish said:


> Please don't be alarmed if he goes missing one day ... he'll be here, on my desk, being fed all sorts of delicious things. He's gorgeous! Post pics when he marbles


Lol, thanks! I'll definitely post some pictures of him when he marbles, I really hope he starts getting more turquoise! It's amazing how much some bettas change over their lifetime.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful Double Tail! And you can never be too obsessed lol!! But I will warn you, Betta's are addicting! Good luck with your new boy!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..what a Beauty!! Is he a petco find...your are sure lucky to have that gorgeous lil guy!!!!


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow he's amazing I'm jealous.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Very pretty  I love DT's. Was he labeled as just a DT or a HMDT. The HMDT's are around $14 where the regular DT's are around $7


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

His eyes are sooo gorgeous..they sparkle, and pick up those turqoise hues..Keep those updates coming..


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Now that I think about it, he might have been sold as a HMDT, which explains why he looks like a DT and cost as much as a HM. He was from PetCo, and as a marble he definitely stood out from the others! 



CandiceMM said:


> What a beautiful Double Tail! And you can never be too obsessed lol!! But I will warn you, Betta's are addicting! Good luck with your new boy!


I know what you mean! I'm already thinking I might get another next month when my friend is giving me his 2.5 gallon tank. 



lelei said:


> His eyes are sooo gorgeous..they sparkle, and pick up those turqoise hues..Keep those updates coming..


Thanks! I love them too, they're a bright crystal blue.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures of him. Please excuse the algae, I just got him a few days ago and hadn't finished cleaning it up yet before I took these pictures! This was also before I got smooth stones to cover the gravel and a new plant. I'm planning on adding some more real plants as soon as I can! 

At first I was worried he'd get stressed from me making changes to the tank, but when I was setting the gravel and plant in, he swam right up to my hands! He has a very curious nature.


----------

